# My mid-life crisis has finally hit ....



## 3beemers (Nov 1, 2008)

TeamM3 said:


> I had a (now ex-) GF accuse me of already having it back in my mid-30s fifteen years ago because of my love for sportscars and racing
> 
> but anyways, I was looking at the new Ducati Streetfighter S the other day :eeps:
> 
> ...


Big 5-0? How about a little bit bigger 6-3 on 08 K1200S? Will that stop you?


----------



## 3beemers (Nov 1, 2008)

TeamM3 said:


> :feigneddiscontentwithyouguys:
> 
> I may wait until the loan on my other vehicle is paid off later this year, the way I see it this will save a lot of fuel over driving the truck daily :eeps:


Would it help to buy the motorcycle now, savings on gas now would contribute to paying the truck faster? Just my thought.

Regards


----------

